# Mattifying Gel?



## SkinCareFreak (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey guys! I was just reading the new _Cosmo Girl _and they had a page on how to keep your face shine free. They said something about mattifying gel. Here's what it said:_ It's best for controlling and getting rid of shine caused by oil, sweat or residue from hair products. *Tryroactive Sh*_ee*r Finish Mattifying Gel $22*

Ok, so my question is, has anyone tried a mattifying gel, and does anyone know of one less expensive than the Proactive one? Something less than $10?

Thanks!


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 12, 2007)

The Body Shop has a Tea Tree Oil Mattifying Gel..i think it's 11.50 but it's really good! And great for if u have acne prone skin as well


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know Jinjer, but i'm allergic to tea tree oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Every time I use it, I break out like mad. Does anyone know something else that would be good?


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 12, 2007)

i'd also like recommendations on a good mattifying gel, im so sick of my oily, shiney skin have never tried these so thought id give one ago see how it works


----------



## aducey (Feb 15, 2007)

I know this sounds crazy but Milk of Magnesia is a GREAT mattifier. dab a little on your skin before foundation. Soaks up the oilies. You only need to apply the THINNEST layer and -- if it makes it easier -- you can dilute the MoM with water for a 1:1 ratio. Also, a bottle of MoM has a tendency to thicken after awhile -- this is perfectly normal and all you need to do as add some distilled or bottled water to it to re-liquify it and then shake well.

ETA: If you do end up with streaks on your face, just moisten your fingers with water (or spit if it's an emergency!) and wipe over the streaks to smooth them out. Even after all these years, I still apply my MoM with too heavy a hand from time to time so practice doesn't always make perfect! Just make sure to check in a mirror for streaks before applying the rest of your makeup....


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Feb 15, 2007)

Not a huge fan of mattifying gel. Tried Guerlain, Awake, Peter Thomas Roft.... they do not really work that great, imo.


----------



## Miss Lauren (Mar 26, 2007)

The only mattifying gel/lotion that I've had success with is Dermalogica's Oil Control Lotion but as it's Â£18, I store up my freebie samples and use them!

Other than that, I find mattifying gels don't work or make it worse so I tend to use blotting sheets from The Body Shop or an oil free moisturiser to begin with.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 26, 2007)

smashbox has one that isnt too bad, but its like $22.

you can get it in a gel or in this cool compact thing.


----------



## Jinjer (Mar 26, 2007)

oh no!

well i have really oily skin as well and what has been working for me is using a great toner prior to moisturising with an oil free moisturiser. I use Oil of Olay Complete Multi-Radiance moisturiser with SPF 15. I love it!!!! If they have this product with SPF 30 i'm definitely going to get it as well..it's my HG moisturiser.

Also blot papers help a lot. I also use Revlon Colorstay Liquid Foundation with softflex Oily formula....and i only have to blot once during the day


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 26, 2007)

I think Body Shop tea tree gel sucks.


----------



## Jinjer (Mar 26, 2007)

:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:

i've found that cleansing my face with warm water then cold help to keep the oil at bay as well

my Queen Helen Mint Julep Masque is also a saviour when it comes to that


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 26, 2007)

Co-signing on The MoM. I apply it with the same cotton ball that I used for my toner. That thins it out and keeps it from streaking.


----------



## dustyy (Mar 26, 2007)

the body shop one sucks.

just so you know.

:]


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

I've started using the Body Shop's mattifying gel (without tea tree oil) for photo shoots back in 2003. I now use Smashbox's Photofinish. The Body Shop's gel is my backup.


----------



## Anjie (Mar 27, 2007)

The body shop has a new seaweed mattifying cream with spf 15, I love it! Also Avene does a mattifying toner.


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 31, 2007)

I love Clinque's T-Zone shine control. Best thing I ever bought! Controls the shine pretty well and just a little but will do wonders


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Mar 31, 2007)

Cool, thanks everyone. I'm going to get some of this stuff, but need to research which is cheepest. I can REALLY only spend $10-15, so I might go w/ the seaweed stuff from The Body Shop. I didsee one that was a little different from what Angie suggested. Here it is:The Body Shop: Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream, face cream, face lotion, shine control, face lotion, lotion, seaweed, cream, creams, day cream, day, skin care, skincare, moisturizers, moisturizer

(I'm favoring this one because it's only $14!)

Has anyone used this?


----------



## Nisherz187 (Mar 31, 2007)

I find that they don't work for me. Blotting sheets do the trick a lot better.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 31, 2007)

Blotting sheets are a my saviour!

Love em!


----------



## yuuki888 (Apr 18, 2007)

BODYSHOP SEAWEED DAY TIME MATTIFYING CREAM IS GODLY

forget every other product you've used that sucked from them

seaweed line is to die for

it really made a difference in my skin


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

I have Caudalie's Matte Finish Fluid which controls oil and I like it!

CAUDALIE: VINOPURE Matte Finish Fluid

Although, I noticed that someone on makeupalley said it doesn't work the same anymore, and the site says they've added some ingredients and it is also paraben free now.


----------



## vampfan (Jul 24, 2010)

I know it sounds kinda crazy, but Monistat chafing gel works really well for mattefying and it's only like $7 in any drugstore.


----------

